# Doctor Who: Der nächste Doktor ist eine Frau



## Darkmoon76 (17. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doctor Who: Der nächste Doktor ist eine Frau* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Doctor Who: Der nächste Doktor ist eine Frau*


----------



## maeeh (17. Juli 2017)

Supercool,   Chris Chibnall hat mir Broadchurch bewiesen was er drauf hat und Jodie Whittaker ebenfalls. Ich denke es war allerhöchste Eisenbahn zum einen Steven Moffat durch einen neuen Direktor zu ersetzen und mit dem Genderchange auch eine neue Ära einzuläuten. 

Jodie Whittaker hat (ebenfalls) in Broadchurch bewiesen daß Sie eine Rolle in einer Serie zu füllen vermag und jetzt als Dr Who, einfach nur klasse. Freue mich sehr auf die neue Staffel


----------



## Todesglubschi (17. Juli 2017)

Der Held meiner Jugend, jetzt als attraktive Frau.
Das ist wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen, aber fühlt sich trotzdem schräg an.

Im Endeffekt wird die Akzeptanz davon abhängen wie gut die Drehbücher sind und wie gut die Serie allgemein wird, dann wird es auch kein Debakel wie bei den Ghostbusters.
Ich hoffe inständig, die Serie wird wieder so genial wie die Staffeln 1-4, wobei mir aber Capaldi auch sehr gut gefiel, aber eben kein Vergleich zu Tennant.
Was ich mich frage, wird es jetzt einen männlichen Begleiter oder einen weiblichen? Ich hoffe auf einen weiblichen, wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## Gast201803192 (17. Juli 2017)

Langsam wird es lächerlich mit diesem Frauen an die Macht wegen politischer Korrektheit. Und bevor ich angefeindet werde allein in Comics sind nun schon Helden auf einmal weiblich. Als Beispiel weiblicher Thor und Iron man.
Ich sag es euch Indiana Jones 6 mit vertauschten rollen wie ghostbusters,.,


----------



## hojnexus (17. Juli 2017)

*Anfeindung*

Bevor ich angefeindet werde. Guter Spruch. reiht sich ein in ich bin ja kein Rassist weil mein bester Freund schwarz ist und ich bin kein Sexist meine Mutter ist auch weiblich. Nein Ohne Witz ist doch egal solange die Geschichte und Charactere gut sind. Es fehlen schon langegute starke Rollen für Frauen weil meist ihre Person seltsam geschrieben wird. Gute Beispiele finde ich sind das Remake von Lara Croft.      Um das nochmal zu klären ich verstehe wenn Fans generft sind wenn sich ihr Character ändert aber Änderung kann halt auch gut sein wen sich Charaktere neu definieren können. Gute Serien machen das  immer wieder.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

Hübsch ist sie auf jeden Fall, schon mal ein großer Vorteil ... ^^

Spannend bleibt jetzt, wie das mit den Sidekicks aussieht. Die mehrfachen Lesbennummern in den letzten paar Staffeln waren insbesondere gegen Ende schon ein wenig zu sehr "wir wollen progressiv und PC sein" mit der Faust aufs Auge. Das Paar mit der Drachendame und ihrer Dienerin / Ehefrau war gut, der Sidekick, der in jeder Folge irgendwie erklären musste, dass sie auf Frauen steht (ohne je eine Liebschaft zu haben) war hingegen einfach lächerlich. 

Davon ab, wenn der Sidekick eine Frau ist, hoffentlich ohne lesbische Beziehung weil das einfach zu klischeehaft wäre, dann ist die Dynamik eine völlig andere als bisher, weil zwei Frauen einfach anders interagieren als ein Mann und eine junge Frau. Auch ein "reversal of roles" passt nicht soo direkt, der Doktor war irgendwie immer eine Art Vaterfigur, ich zweifle, dass eine Mutterfigur funktioniert. Und eine Frau, die wie ein Mann agiert funktioniert ebenfalls nicht sinnig. 

Könnte jedenfalls interessant werden oder könnte auch total in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Clover81 (17. Juli 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Langsam wird es lächerlich mit diesem Frauen an die Macht wegen politischer Korrektheit. Und bevor ich angefeindet werde allein in Comics sind nun schon Helden auf einmal weiblich. Als Beispiel weiblicher Thor und Iron man.
> Ich sag es euch Indiana Jones 6 mit vertauschten rollen wie ghostbusters,.,


Ja, und wir Frauen bekommen viel zu Oft Heldenrollen aus zweiter Hand. Ich mag keine Geschlechtsumwandlung bei etablierten Helden, das ändert die Dynamik von Grund auf. Leider nicht unbedingt zum Besseren.

Und nein, es stört mich trotz meiner leicht feministischen Ader nicht, dass ihr euch freut, dass es eine hübsche Frau geworden ist. Ich hätte nur gern bei meiner Lieblingsserie auch mal wieder etwas Eye Candy für mich. 
Na, vielleicht geben sie uns ja zum Ausgleich einen neuen Männlichen Begleiter dazu.


----------



## Panth (17. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte damit kein Problem, wenn nicht überall dieser Trend so massiv vordergründig geschoben wird. Star Wars Comic Verfilmung mit "starken" Frauen, Mass Effect "starke" "Frauenrollen", COD "auch Frauen" spielbar, Wonderwomen "endlich eine starke Frau", Thor eine Frau, Iron Heart ... Ich checke es nicht. Ich finde irgendwie den englischen, ein wenig albernen Humor, mit einer Frauenrolle viel schwieriger. Aber wenn die das gut macht, wie z.B. in Orange ist the new Black gemacht wurde ... Hut ab. Dennoch hoffe ich einfach, dass wir jetzt nicht medial reihenweise Frauen mit maskulinen Zügen ansehen müssen.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2017)

Wenn die Rolle auch eine passende Story haätte dann würde es auch passen  

Jack Harkness hatte auch andere Story ausser "look at my gender, race, sexual orientation"

Heutzutage versucht eine Serie das maximale Ziel Publikum zu erreichen.  True Blood war zum bsp ein sehr gutes Beispiel für maximale Zuschauerqoute. Im Buch wurde der männliche Koch auf Seite 10 tot im Mülleimer gefunden.  In der Serie war er schwarz, schwul, Drogendealer und Voodoopriester. Jackpot maximale Qoute an Zuschauer erreicht.


----------



## nuuub (17. Juli 2017)

Also ganz ehrlich, eine Frau? Das ist ganz schön diskriminierend!

Wie fühlen sich da die anderen 59 Geschlechter?

Immer diese "Mann"-"Frau" Diskussion... Wir müssen doch viel mehr auf die Gefühle der anderen 58 Geschlechter denken!

^^


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn die Rolle auch eine passende Story haätte dann würde es auch passen
> 
> Jack Harkness hatte auch andere Story ausser "look at my gender, race, sexual orientation"
> 
> Heutzutage versucht eine Serie das maximale Ziel Publikum zu erreichen.  True Blood war zum bsp ein sehr gutes Beispiel für maximale Zuschauerqoute. Im Buch wurde der männliche Koch auf Seite 10 tot im Mülleimer gefunden.  In der Serie war er schwarz, schwul, Drogendealer und Voodoopriester. Jackpot maximale Qoute an Zuschauer erreicht.



Es kommt eben immer darauf an, wie es gemacht wird. 
Am Anfang habe ich bei Lafayette auch noch gedacht, "OMG, wieder so ein Klischee-Schwuler". Im Laufe der Zeit wurde der Charakter aber immer vielschichtiger und interessanter und war stellenweise einer der sympathischten Figuren in der Serie (und da gab es nicht so viele ... ).


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2017)

Bin gespannt wie sie das mit River Song dann machen, also der Dr. und River, da war doch was. 
Und eine Tochter hat er ja auch noch, schade das die bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2017)

Bei Dr.Who ist so was ja problemlos machbar, denn Dr.Who ist ja AFAIK (ich mag die Serie nicht und kenne daher nur wenig) kein feststehender Charakter, sondern er wird wiedergeboren, wenn er schwer/tödlich verletzt wurde, aber kann dabei komplett "anders" wiedergeboren werden. Daher ja auch immer wieder VÖLLIG neue Dr.Who-Darsteller. ^^


----------



## Loosa (17. Juli 2017)

Eben. Gerade bei _der_ Serie ist ein Rollenwechsel ja völlig problemlos. Nach 12 Doktoren also warum nicht mal eine Frau ranlassen. 
Funktioniert sicher besser als mit amerikanischen Superhelden.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie sie das mit River Song dann machen, also der Dr. und River, da war doch was.
> Und eine Tochter hat er ja auch noch, schade das die bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist.



Uhm, welches war die letzte Season die du geschaut hast? Das Thema mit River war in Season 8 (spätestens) abgeschlossen. Die trafen sich ja Zeit-entgegengesetzt, also in der ersten Folge wo sie mitspielte starb sie, in der letzten wo sie mitspielte haben sie sich kennengelernt. 

Die Tochter, naja, die war ja keine "echte" Tochter, ich hatte schon immer das Gefühl, dass diese Figur nur für die eine Folge gedacht war.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juli 2017)

Abgesehen davon ist man nach so viel Jahren auch einfach über die geschlechtliche Komponente hinaus und es zählt nur noch die soziale ?
Man denke da nur an alte Ehepaare wo im Bett oft tote Hose ist auch ohne das da keiner mehr "kann".


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, eine Frau? Das ist ganz schön diskriminierend!
> 
> Wie fühlen sich da die anderen 59 Geschlechter?
> 
> ...



wenn man mal keine Ahnung haben will vom Kleinen Unterschied von Sex und Gender hat kommt sowas bei raus:
Schwachsinn

Außerdem sind es mehr Gender und würde man sich einmal richtig informieren, könnte man auch feststellen wo der Unterschied Geschlecht Sex und Geschlecht Gender ist
aber ich bezweifel dass man sich die Mühe machen will


----------



## Austrogamer (17. Juli 2017)

Nie gehört, nie gesehen, unwichtig. Ich verweigere zahlungspflichtiges Privatfernsehen.


----------



## Loosa (17. Juli 2017)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Nie gehört, nie gesehen, unwichtig. Ich verweigere zahlungspflichtiges Privatfernsehen.



Ist ja nur die am längsten laufende (seit 1963), und erfolgreichste SciFi-Serie überhaupt. Und BBC ist kein Privatfernsehen. 

Aber ich glaube zum Teil ist BBC im Ausland kostenpflichtig. Dr. Who hatte ich allerdings auch erst nach dem Neustart vor einigen Jahren entdeckt, und kannte Tardis davor nur durch ein Lied von The Clash.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ist ja nur die am längsten laufende (seit 1963), und erfolgreichste SciFi-Serie überhaupt. Und BBC ist kein Privatfernsehen.
> 
> Aber ich glaube zum Teil ist BBC im Ausland kostenpflichtig. Dr. Who hatte ich allerdings auch erst nach dem Neustart vor einigen Jahren entdeckt, und kannte Tardis davor nur durch ein Lied von The Clash.



vorallem läuft es auf Deutsch auch im Öffentlich Rechtlichen 
Aber hey, kommt schon, ich meine der ist jetzt schon dafür bekannt für so peinliche Aussagen


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man mal keine Ahnung haben will vom Kleinen Unterschied von Sex und Gender hat kommt sowas bei raus:
> Schwachsinn
> 
> Außerdem sind es mehr Gender und würde man sich einmal richtig informieren, könnte man auch feststellen wo der Unterschied Geschlecht Sex und Geschlecht Gender ist
> aber ich bezweifel dass man sich die Mühe machen will



Gender ist das englische Wort für Geschlecht. Davon gibt es genau zwei so wie mit Hermaphroditen die Mischung beider.  Alle anderen Bedeutungen sind feministischer und linkspolitischer Schwachsinn und frei erfunden.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gender ist das englische Wort für Geschlecht. Davon gibt es genau zwei so wie mit Hermaphroditen die Mischung beider.  Alle anderen Bedeutungen sind feministischer und linkspolitischer Schwachsinn und frei erfunden.



och, nicht Klugscheißen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ja?

geschlecht - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch

Aber wahrscheinlich kommt gleich irgendein rechtes geschwurbel um die Ecke dass das ja ganz anderst sei obwohl man schon mit sowas simplen wie einem Wörter Buch der Lüge überführt wurde. Naja, nur was will man von Menschen erwarten die wohl in der Schule geschlafen haben, denn eigentlich sollte man es da gelernt haben, dass man durchaus verschiedene Bedeutungen für ein Wort hat.


----------



## Austrogamer (17. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem läuft es auf Deutsch auch im Öffentlich Rechtlichen


Das ist bis dato nicht nach Österreich durchgedrungen. Ich hab kein deutsches Fernsehen  (Geiz ist geil)
Danke für die Info. Da hab ich anscheinend etwas versäumt.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, nicht Klugscheißen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ja?
> 
> geschlecht - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich kommt gleich irgendein rechtes geschwurbel um die Ecke dass das ja ganz anderst sei obwohl man schon mit sowas simplen wie einem Wörter Buch der Lüge überführt wurde. Naja, nur was will man von Menschen erwarten die wohl in der Schule geschlafen haben, denn eigentlich sollte man es da gelernt haben, dass man durchaus verschiedene Bedeutungen für ein Wort hat.



Genau was ich sage steht unter verlinktem Wörterbuch Gender = Geschlecht. 
Deine linken Fantasieprodukte kannst du stecken lassen, Biologie und Politik sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ich halte mich an die Naturwissenschaften und nicht irgendwelche extremistischen Fantasievorstellungen die KEINERLEI reale Bedeutung haben, weil sie schlicht erfunden sind und nicht existieren und nur irgendeiner politischen Agenda dienen.

Zeige mir das Geschlecht (Organ beim Säugetier) das keinen Penis und / oder Vagina hat und wir können weiter reden. Alles andere ist linke Propaganda-Trollerei.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (17. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau was ich sage steht unter verlinktem Wörterbuch Gender = Geschlecht.
> Deine linken Fantasieprodukte kannst du stecken lassen, Biologie und Politik sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ich halte mich an die Naturwissenschaften und nicht irgendwelche extremistischen Fantasievorstellungen die KEINERLEI reale Bedeutung haben, weil sie schlicht erfunden sind und nicht existieren und nur irgendeiner politischen Agenda dienen.
> 
> Zeige mir das Geschlecht das keinen Penis und / oder Vagina hat und wir können weiter reden. Alles andere ist linke Propaganda-Trollerei.



Mir fallen da spontan Grey Worm und Varys ein. 

The North remembers...


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau was ich sage steht unter verlinktem Wörterbuch Gender = Geschlecht.
> Deine linken Fantasieprodukte kannst du stecken lassen, Biologie und Politik sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ich halte mich an die Naturwissenschaften und nicht irgendwelche extremistischen Fantasievorstellungen die KEINERLEI reale Bedeutung haben, weil sie schlicht erfunden sind und nicht existieren und nur irgendeiner politischen Agenda dienen.
> 
> Zeige mir das Geschlecht das keinen Penis und / oder Vagina hat und wir können weiter reden. Alles andere ist linke Propaganda-Trollerei.



Q.E.D.

Klar, wir ignorieren einfach den Fakt das Ganz oben bei der Übersetzung Sex=Geschlecht steht und behaupten einfach mal Dinge. Argumente? Links? Beiweiße?
Ach was, zu viel Arbeit, Beleidigen wir lieber Menschen die Intelligenter sind und in Bio und Englisch aufgepasst haben.

Und würdest du dich an die richtigen Naturwissenschaft halten würdest und nicht nur an Arische Rassenlehre, würdest auch so diesen Kleinen Punkt wissen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex
Aber naja, wenn man schon sein ganze Aussgage darauf aufbaut zu behaupten das Geschlecht *nur *mit Gender übersetzt wird das jeder halbwegs Intelligente Mensch mit einem Blick ins Wörterbuch widerlegen kann


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Q.E.D.
> 
> Klar, wir ignorieren einfach den Fakt das Ganz oben bei der Übersetzung Sex=Geschlecht steht und behaupten einfach mal Dinge. Argumente? Links? Beiweiße?
> Ach was, zu viel Arbeit, Beleidigen wir lieber Menschen die Intelligenter sind und in Bio und Englisch aufgepasst haben.
> ...



Sex = Gender = Geschlecht 
Wobei Sex noch die gleichzeitige Bedeutung des Geschlechtsverkehrs hat. 

Oha und dann kommen Sachen wie arische Rassenlehre... wow. Was soll man von linken Menschen ohne Bezug zur Realität auch anderes erwarten? 
Q.E.D. Bewiesen hast gerade du, dass du völlig verblendet bist und deiner Religion blind folgst.  

Los, rede tacheles! Nenne mir die anderen Geschlechtsorgane neben Penis und Vagina beim Säugetier. Laut dir muss es da ja noch welche geben... nein? Oh, Q.E.D. Linke Fanatisten sind ... ähn nein, ich will mir keinen Bann einfangen bei den Wörtern die mir da nur einfallen bei soviel Dummheit.

PS: Dein Wikipedia-Link sagt übrigens auch nichts anderes außer männlich, weiblich und Hermaphrodit.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, Q.E.D. Linke Fanatisten sind ... ähn nein, ich will mir keinen Bann einfangen bei den Wörtern die mir da nur einfallen bei soviel Dummheit.



Dann rate ich dir mal einen Gang zurückzuschalten, sonst gibt es zumindest die Vorstufe. 
Wir sind hier nicht in der Dorfkneipe, danke. Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dann rate ich dir mal einen Gang zurückzuschalten, sonst gibt es zumindest die Vorstufe.
> Wir sind hier nicht in der Dorfkneipe, danke.


Ich habe so oder so fertig. Alles gesagt zu dem Thema, Enisra kann seiner Religion ja folgen aber er soll diese Fantasieprodukte doch bitte für sich behalten und nicht öffentlich politische Lügen verbreiten, weil es seine Agenda so vorschreibt.

Edit: Und letztlich hat er schon im allerersten Beitrag oben hier im Thema versucht zu provozieren, damit er seine politischen Ansichten hier wieder kundtun kann und alle anderen als böse Nazis beschimpfen darf.


----------



## Loosa (17. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich halte mich an die Naturwissenschaften und nicht irgendwelche extremistischen Fantasievorstellungen die KEINERLEI reale Bedeutung haben, weil sie schlicht erfunden sind und nicht existieren und nur irgendeiner politischen Agenda dienen.



Gerade wenn du dich auf die Wissenschaft beziehst müsstest du doch wissen, dass "Geschlecht" nicht so eindeutig ist wie lange gedacht. Es gibt zwei Geschlechter, ja, aber viele verschiedene Abstufungen dazwischen. Bei einem von 2000 Neugeborenen kann man es ja nichtmal eindeutig bestimmen. Die Bauteile ähneln sich zum Teil auch sehr. Die ersten Wochen nach der Befruchtung sind wir noch Zwitter. Es liegt nicht nur an den Chromosomen, was dabei rauskommt, es ist auch eine Frage der Hormone wie, und wie stark, sich ein Geschlecht ausprägt.

Klar, mit Gender kann man es echt übertreiben. Ich hab meine Zweifel ob man bei Facebook wirklich so viele Unterscheidungen braucht. Aber dass es nicht nur männlich und weiblich gibt ist naturwissenschaftlich eigentlich schon lange akzeptiert.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2017)

mal ehrlich, kann man den Troll mal bannen?
Ich meine, das muss doch hartes Trolling sein wenn man andere nur in einer Tour beleidigt und Fakten so hart ignoriert, so doof kann doch keiner sein wenn man einem den Unterschied von Sex und Gender so hart ins Gesicht drückt

Und vorallem, ernsthaft, wann ist es mehr wert einfach etwas zu behaupten als etwas handfestes, messbares zu haben?


----------



## nuuub (17. Juli 2017)

> Dann rate ich dir mal einen Gang zurückzuschalten, sonst gibt es zumindest die Vorstufe.



Wie ich Drohungen liebe... 



> Wir sind hier nicht in der Dorfkneipe, danke. Der Ton macht die Musik.



Dann solltet ihr etwas gegen den Linken Faschismus in diesem Forum unternehmen, das wäre mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Gerade wenn du dich auf die Wissenschaft beziehst müsstest du doch wissen, dass "Geschlecht" nicht so eindeutig ist wie lange gedacht. Es gibt zwei Geschlechter, ja, aber viele verschiedene Abstufungen dazwischen. Bei einem von 2000 Neugeborenen kann man es ja nichtmal eindeutig bestimmen. Die Bauteile ähneln sich zum Teil auch sehr. Die ersten Wochen nach der Befruchtung sind wir noch Zwitter. Es liegt nicht nur an den Chromosomen, was dabei rauskommt, es ist auch eine Frage der Hormone wie, und wie stark, sich ein Geschlecht ausprägt.
> 
> Klar, mit Gender kann man es echt übertreiben. Ich hab meine Zweifel ob man bei Facebook wirklich so viele Unterscheidungen braucht. Aber dass es nicht nur männlich und weiblich gibt ist naturwissenschaftlich eigentlich schon lange akzeptiert.



Schrieb ich doch, Hermaphroditen, etwa. Es setzt sich aber eben alles aus ZWEI Geschlechtern zusammen. Ob nun ein Mann etwas weniger Mann ist weil er ein paar andere Chromosome dazwischen hat ändert nichts daran, dass wenn er einen Penis hat ein Mann ist. 




Enisra schrieb:


> Ich meine, das muss doch hartes Trolling sein wenn man andere nur in einer Tour beleidigt und Fakten so hart ignoriert, so doof kann doch keiner sein wenn man einem den Unterschied von Sex und Gender so hart ins Gesicht drückt


Tja, nur dumm, dass du keine Fakten hast sondern Märchen erzählst während ich bei den Fakten bleibe.



> Und vorallem, ernsthaft, wann ist es mehr wert einfach etwas zu behaupten als etwas handfestes, messbares zu haben?


Tja, du bist immer noch ALLE Beweise schuldig. Bisher konntest du mir kein drittes oder viertes etc. Geschlechtsorgan liefern.


----------



## McCerb (17. Juli 2017)

Na mal sehn bin jetzt schon begeistert ..hoffe das die Bücher stimmen die erste Staffel mit Capaldi war auch net toll dafür fand ich die letzten besser.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2017)

Auf GS habe ich einen interessanten Kommentar gefunden.


> Krass was das 21. Jahrhundert mit einem gemacht hat.
> Vor paar Jahren hätte ich mir noch gedacht "cool, ne Frau, interessante Idee zur Abwechslung mal".
> 
> Heute ist mein erster Gedanke "Alles klar, nächstes social justice Opfer, der Nächste wird schwarz, danach mindestens ein Transgender, danach ein Mitglied des Casts von Ghost Busters und die Typen von Bioware schreiben das Drehbuch".
> ...


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2017)

ja, man merkt leider das einige Idioten sich zum Affen machen ohne die Serie zu kennen
schon doof wenn man sich dann Öffentlich so Peinliche Kommentare ablässt 

Aber naja, noch besser ist eigentlich wenn die Trolle das über Star Trek behaupten *lach* ich meine, Star Trek


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, man merkt leider das einige Idioten sich zum Affen machen ohne die Serie zu kennen



Du könntest ja auch mal was zur Serie sagen um zu zeigen das du etwas Ahnung von hast und kein Idiotischer Affe bist  anstatt fast immer nur in jedem Post den du hier im Forum bringst die Leute als Rechte und Nazis betitelst wenn dir ihre Meinung und Standpunkte nicht gefallen.


----------



## Desotho (18. Juli 2017)

Entscheidend ist doch am Ende nicht ob es Männlein oder Weiblein ist. Sie haben eine kompetente Darstellerin gefunden, hoffen wir dass sie für die nächste Staffel wirklich tolle Drehbücher schreiben.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als ich die erste Folge mit River Song gesehen habe. Ich dachte: hoffentlich ist die dumme Schachtel bald wieder weg. Schon bald wurde sie aber einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere.


----------



## Orzhov (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sex = Gender = Geschlecht
> Wobei Sex noch die gleichzeitige Bedeutung des Geschlechtsverkehrs hat.



Ich glaube es gibt da auch einen schlichten Unterschied zwischen britischem und amerikanischem English. Wo du z.B. auf amerikanischen Formularen "Sex:" findest, hast du auf britischen "Gender:".

Ansonsten würde nicht nicht versuchen mit ideologischen Extremistinnen sachlich zu diskutieren die schon daran scheitern das Geschlecht des Gegenübers nicht ins lächerliche zu ziehen.

Sind aromatische Pandawaffel oder oder blaues Quad inzwischen eigentlich auch schon Geschlechter?


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch mal was zur Serie sagen um zu zeigen das du etwas Ahnung von hast und kein Idiotischer Affe bist  anstatt fast immer nur in jedem Post den du hier im Forum bringst die Leute als Rechte und Nazis betitelst wenn dir ihre Meinung und Standpunkte nicht gefallen.



Sagt der, der andere Beleidigt und rumjammert wenn jemand auch was sagt (und dabei nicht mal beleidigt) und Gerne mal Argumente Ignoriert, aber das könnt ihr ja eh gut, Behauptungen aufstellen und behaupten man hätte was geliefert und dann noch so dreißt sein und sich auf Wissenschaft zu berufen deren Grundlage es ist, nicht nur irgendeinen Satz hin zu schreiben und dann so zu tun als müsste man nichts weiter dazu belegen

Aber hey, das heißt* du gibts zu  *keine Ahnung über die Serie und die ganzen Figuren zu haben,* aber* behauptest die würde Kaputt gemacht *werden *und das anderen ja nur die Meinung nicht gefallen würde, obwohl schon so einige Figuren schon vorgekommen sind und es damit sogar nachweißbar Falsch ist, da sie ja also Faktisch schon seit 54 Jahren kaputt *war*. 

Und so, schaut selbst nach: Tardis | FANDOM powered by Wikia
Das meiste gab es schon, also das Problem ist was für eines?


----------



## lordiyodi (18. Juli 2017)

Danke für diesen sch..... Spoiler echt hier total schlimm geworden


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2017)

lordiyodi schrieb:


> Danke für diesen sch..... Spoiler echt hier total schlimm geworden



nur dieser Tolle "Spoiler" wurde nur ganz groß von der BBC selbst los und breit getreten wurde


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sagt der, der andere Beleidigt und rumjammert wenn jemand auch was sagt (und dabei nicht mal beleidigt) und Gerne mal Argumente Ignoriert, aber das könnt ihr ja eh gut, Behauptungen aufstellen und behaupten man hätte was geliefert und dann noch so dreißt sein und sich auf Wissenschaft zu berufen deren Grundlage es ist, nicht nur irgendeinen Satz hin zu schreiben und dann so zu tun als müsste man nichts weiter dazu belegen


Du sprichst wohl gerade von dir selbst.



Enisra schrieb:


> Aber hey, das heißt* du gibts zu  *keine Ahnung über die Serie und die ganzen Figuren zu haben,* aber* behauptest die würde Kaputt gemacht *werden *und das anderen ja nur die Meinung nicht gefallen würde, obwohl schon so einige Figuren schon vorgekommen sind und es damit sogar nachweißbar Falsch ist, da sie ja also Faktisch schon seit 54 Jahren kaputt *war*.


Also jetzt hast du wirklich den Schuss nicht mehr gehört. Wo sage ich das irgendwas bei der Serie kaputt gehen würde? Was unterstellst du da mal wieder für einen mist.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gender ist das englische Wort für Geschlecht. Davon gibt es genau zwei so wie mit Hermaphroditen die Mischung beider.  Alle anderen Bedeutungen sind feministischer und linkspolitischer Schwachsinn und frei erfunden.


Auch wenn ich der ersten Hälfte deines Postings recht gebe: Jemand, der sich  nicht zu diesen beiden Geschlechtern zugehörig fühlt, macht das nicht aus politischen Gründen, sondern weil er sich eben so fühlt. Weil er fühlt, daß das das ist, *was er ist.*
Es handelt sich also nicht um "linkspolitischen Schwachsinn", sondern um eine psychische Störung, die schlicht da ist und das eigene Leben beeinflußt.


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2017)

Für gewisse Menschen ist eben alles "linkspolitischer Schwachsinn", was ihnen nicht in den Kram passt. Bezeichnenderweise sind es genau dieselben Menschen, die sich immer wieder gerne in einer Opferrolle sehen und einen (nicht real existierenden) "Linksfaschismus" beklagen.
Ja, eine übertriebene political Correctness existiert aber nein, eine Mehrheit betreibt diese ganz sicher nicht. Analog sieht es mit falscher Toleranz aus.
Die Hauptsache scheint zu sein, dass man immer etwas zum jammern hat. Dabei wird auch gerne behauptet, man dürfe seine Gedanken nicht äussern, was nicht stimnmt. Eigentlich wollen diese Leute keine Widerrede hören oder haben das Gefühl, andere müssten ihnen zuhören, was sie eben keineswegs müssen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gender ist das englische Wort für Geschlecht. Davon gibt es genau zwei so wie mit Hermaphroditen die Mischung beider.  Alle anderen Bedeutungen sind feministischer und linkspolitischer Schwachsinn und frei erfunden.



 Nein, Du liegst hier wirklich falsch. 

Der englische Begriff für das biologische Geschlecht ist "sex" - der Begriff "gender" wurde von Soziologen (nach Deiner Lesart "feminisitscher und linkspolitischer Schwachsinn" ) erfunden, um eben das "soziale Geschlecht" eines Menschen beschreiben zu können, dass dieser  eben frei wählen kann. Insofern gibt es theoretisch eine unendliche Anzahl von "genders". 

EDIT: und das gilt afaik sowohl für "American English" und "British English".


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich der ersten Hälfte deines Postings recht gebe: Jemand, der sich  nicht zu diesen beiden Geschlechtern zugehörig fühlt, macht das nicht aus politischen Gründen, sondern weil er sich eben so fühlt. Weil er fühlt, daß das das ist, *was er ist.*
> Es handelt sich also nicht um "linkspolitischen Schwachsinn", sondern um eine psychische Störung, die schlicht da ist und das eigene Leben beeinflußt.



Das mag angehen, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es nur zwei echte biologische Geschlechter bei Säugetieren gibt. Eine psychische Störung, "falsche" Hormone oder Chromosome etc. ändern daran nichts. Die Behauptung es gibt also mehr als zwei Geschlechter plus die seltene Mischung ist einfach nur Schwachsinn.



HanFred schrieb:


> Für gewisse Menschen ist eben alles "linkspolitischer Schwachsinn", was ihnen nicht in den Kram passt. Bezeichnenderweise sind es genau dieselben Menschen, die sich immer wieder gerne in einer Opferrolle sehen und einen (nicht real existierenden) "Linksfaschismus" beklagen.
> Ja, eine übertriebene political Correctness existiert aber nein, eine Mehrheit betreibt diese ganz sicher nicht. Analog sieht es mit falscher Toleranz aus.
> Die Hauptsache scheint zu sein, dass man immer etwas zum jammern hat. Dabei wird auch gerne behauptet, man dürfe seine Gedanken nicht äussern, was nicht stimnmt. Eigentlich wollen diese Leute keine Widerrede hören oder haben das Gefühl, andere müssten ihnen zuhören, was sie eben keineswegs müssen.



So ist es ja gerade nicht, jedenfalls nicht ohne Grund! 
Der eine Gamestar-Forenpost macht das sehr deutlich. Vor fünf bis zehn Jahren hätten viele gedacht, "oh, eine Frau als Doktor, wie interessant". Heute denken sie, "oh, eine Frau als Doktor, was da wohl wieder für ein politischer Grund hintersteckt?" 
Und diese Denkweise kommt ja eben nicht von ungefähr, den hat ja gerade dieser PC Wahn der letzten Jahre ausgelöst. Und das ist sehr traurig.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, Du liegst hier wirklich falsch.
> 
> Der englische Begriff für das biologische Geschlecht ist "sex" - der Begriff "gender" wurde von Soziologen (nach Deiner Lesart "feminisitscher und linkspolitischer Schwachsinn" ) erfunden, um eben das "soziale Geschlecht" eines Menschen beschreiben zu können, dass dieser  eben frei wählen kann. Insofern gibt es theoretisch eine unendliche Anzahl von "genders".
> 
> EDIT: und das gilt afaik sowohl für "American English" und "British English".


Nein, sorry. Wo hast du das denn her? Das Wort basiert auf dem lateinischen "genus" was soviel wie Geburt heißt und wird seit dem 15. Jahrhundert verwendet. Ich denke, da gab es noch keine Genderforscher ...

Und sein Geschlecht frei wählen kann man nicht, man ist entweder Männlein oder Weiblein oder halt, ganz selten, beides. 
Es gibt auch Leute die sagen, sie sind die Wiedergeburt von Cleopatra, das ist genauso wie eines der erfundenen Geschlechter, halt reine Fantasie.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, sorry. Wo hast du das denn her? Das Wort basiert auf dem lateinischen "genus" was soviel wie Geburt heißt und wird seit dem 15. Jahrhundert verwendet. Ich denke, da gab es noch keine Genderforscher ...



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender

What is the difference between sex and gender?

https://www.el.rub.de/wiki/sozentin/index.php/Gender

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass man das auch außerhalb der Universitäten mittlerweile mitbekommen habe sollte. 
Ich fürchte, manchmal lebe ich noch zu stark im Elfenbeinturm.

"Genus" (lateinisch) bedeutet einfach nur "Geschlecht", mit Geburt wäre "natio" (im Sinne von "Niederkunft") (vlt. schon einmal im Zusammenhang mit dem Ausdurck "pränatal" gehört?) Wenn es sich auf "Geburt" beziehen soll, dann eher im Zusammenhang mit (dynastischer) Herkunft, also etwa im Zusammenhang "er ist von adeliger Geburt" (=Herkunft)
Und das Wort wird nicht seit dem 15. Jahrhundert verwendet, sondern seit über zweitausend Jahren. 



> Und sein Geschlecht frei wählen kann man nicht, man ist entweder Männlein oder Weiblein oder halt, ganz selten, beides.



Das ist Deine Meinung. Ich bin da relativ neutral eingestellt. Sollen die Leute sich so wahrnehmen, wie sie selbst damit am glücklichsten sind. 
Ich behaupte zwar nicht, dass ich z. B. Transsexuelle auch nur ansatzweise verstehe, aber das ist m. E. vollkommen deren eigene Entscheidung. 

Solange die Lebensentwürfe meiner Mitmenschen meine eigenen (oder die anderer) nicht einschränken, be- oder verhindern, sollen sie doch machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (18. Juli 2017)

Euch ist aber schon klar, dass das Gehirn eines Fötus sich im Mutterleib durchaus männlich entwickeln kann, wohingegen der Köper eindeutig weibliche Merkmale aufweist. Das Problem bei uns Menschen ist einfach, dass wir gerne auf Äußerlichkeiten achten und sowas dann als "Psychische Störung" abtun. Ist es aber nicht und für die betroffenen Personen harte Realität.

Was das jetzt allerdings mit der neuen weiblichen Hauptdarstellerin aus Dr. Who zu tun hat, will mir nicht so ganz eingehen. Warum nicht einfach als gegeben hinnehmen? *schulterzuck*


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2017)

Naja Bremse, ist ja das was ich vorher schon gesagt habe, aber dein Versuch in Ehren dem Unwilligen es nochmal zu erklären
Aber manche leben in ihrer eigenen Welt, wo beileidigen ein Argument ist und man einfach eine Behauptung aufstellen kann ohne eine Beweiß zu erbringen und Gegenargumente ignoriert werden

Oder hat irgendeiner einen Punkt gelesen wo widerlegt wurde das deutsche Wort Geschlecht nicht mehr Gender und Sex im englischen bedeuten?


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja Bremse, ist ja das was ich vorher schon gesagt habe, aber dein Versuch in Ehren dem Unwilligen es nochmal zu erklären
> Aber manche leben in ihrer eigenen Welt, wo beileidigen ein Argument ist und man einfach eine Behauptung aufstellen kann ohne eine Beweiß zu erbringen und Gegenargumente ignoriert werden
> 
> Oder hat irgendeiner einen Punkt gelesen wo widerlegt wurde das deutsche Wort Geschlecht nicht mehr Gender und Sex im englischen bedeuten?



Es sind letztlich nur Begriffe, die sich im Laufe der Jahrhunderte auch in ihrer Bedeutung (natürlich) verändert haben. Heute trennt man eben im englischen Sprachraum zwischen "gender" und "sex".

Das ist aber eine relativ neue Entwicklung. 

Im Deutschen dagegen gibt es nur den Begriff Geschlecht, der zudem auch soviel wie "Dynastie" bedeuten kann. Also hat man wohl der Einfachheit halber den Begriff "gender" übernommen, eben ein wenig holprig als "soziales Geschlecht" übersetzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Diese Trennung ist aber politische Agenda und, wie genannt, hat nichts mit der Bedeutung zu tun, wie sie bis vor kurzem definiert war sondern ist letztlich nur ein Mißbrauch durch eine politische Richtung. 

Und Enisra ist inzwischen ja fast süß in seiner Verzweiflung, man könne Behauptungen aufstellen ohne Beweise, wo er doch derjenige ist, der Null Beweise hat und liefert, während ich die Biologie ganz deutlich auf meiner Seite habe. Dass es durch Hormone etc. gewisse Gewichtungsunterschiede bei einzelnen Menschen gibt, wie Cyber-Wasp jetzt auch noch mal wiederholte, habe ich nie bestritten, ich bestreite nur vehement, weil das einfach blödsinn ist, dass es mehr als zwei biologische Geschlechter gibt. Und da konnte bisher auch noch niemand das Gegenteil beweisen. Egal wie oft Enisra sein Mantra wiederholt, es ist politische Ideologie, die er verkündet, keine Wissenschaft, und somit einfach falsch.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Diese Trennung ist aber politische Agenda und, wie genannt, hat nichts mit der Bedeutung zu tun, wie sie bis vor kurzem definiert war sondern ist letztlich nur ein Mißbrauch durch eine politische Richtung.



Da ich üblicherweise in Jahrhunderten bzw. Jahrtausenden denke, gebe ich Dir recht mit der Aussage "bis vor kurzem", da aber der allgemeine Sprachgebrauch eher damit Zeitspannen zwischen einigen Monaten und wenigen Jahren bezeichnet, möchte ich schon hinzufügen:

seit fast fünf Jahrzehnten. 



> Und Enisra ist inzwischen ja fast süß in seiner "Argumentation", man könne Behauptungen aufstellen ohne Beweise, wo er doch derjenige ist, der Null Beweise hat und bringt, während ich die Biologie ganz deutlich auf meiner Seite habe. Dass es durch Hormone etc. gewisse Gewichtungsunterschiede bei einzelnen Menschen gibt habe ich nie bestritten, ich bestreite nur vehement, weil das einfach blödsinn ist, dass es mehr als zwei biologische Geschlechter gibt. Und da konnte bisher auch noch niemand das Gegenteil beweisen.



Bei Menschen und generell Säugetieren hast Du ja recht, da gibt es nur überwiegend nur zwei biologische Geschlechter (Zwitter sind aber möglich!)  
Bei anderen Lebewesen gibt's nicht nur Zwitter, sondern auch die gar nicht mal so seltene Eigenschaft, das Geschlecht bei Bedarf zu wechseln; bekanntestes Beispiel, was mir hierzu gerade einfällt, der Clownfisch. Gibt es aber sehr viel häufiger, nicht nur bei Fischen, sondern auch Reptilien, Amphibien und bei Pflanzen sowieso.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da ich üblicherweise in Jahrhunderten bzw. Jahrtausenden denke, gebe ich Dir recht mit der Aussage "bis vor kurzem", da aber der allgemeine Sprachgebrauch eher damit Zeitspannen zwischen einigen Monaten und wenigen Jahren bezeichnet, möchte ich schon hinzufügen:
> 
> seit fast fünf Jahrzehnten.


Wobei das vor fünf Jahrzehnten aber kein allgemeinr Sprachgebrauch war sondern wenn dann höchstens von entsprechender Ausrichtung geprägter Leute. In den 80ern und 90ern war das eindeutig noch gender = sex. 



> Bei Menschen und generell Säugetieren hast Du ja recht, da gibt es nur überwiegend nur zwei biologische Geschlechter (Zwitter sind aber möglich!)
> Bei anderen Lebewesen gibt's nicht nur Zwitter, sondern auch die gar nicht mal so seltene Eigenschaft, das Geschlecht bei Bedarf zu wechseln; bekanntestes Beispiel, was mir hierzu gerade einfällt, der Clownfisch. Gibt es aber sehr viel häufiger, nicht nur bei Fischen, sondern auch Reptilien, Amphibien und bei Pflanzen sowieso.


Was genau das ist, was ich seit dem ersten Post schreibe, wofür ich dann von Enisra als Verfechter der arischen Rassenlehre abgestempelt wurde.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es sind letztlich nur Begriffe, die sich im Laufe der Jahrhunderte auch in ihrer Bedeutung (natürlich) verändert haben. Heute trennt man eben im englischen Sprachraum zwischen "gender" und "sex".
> 
> Das ist aber eine relativ neue Entwicklung.
> 
> Im Deutschen dagegen gibt es nur den Begriff Geschlecht, der zudem auch soviel wie "Dynastie" bedeuten kann. Also hat man wohl der Einfachheit halber den Begriff "gender" übernommen, eben ein wenig holprig als "soziales Geschlecht" übersetzt.



sicher, es ist eine neue Entwicklung, aber auch eher weil man heute die was anderes als Cis-Gender sind sind nicht mehr verfolgt und Lieber unter Strafe stellt und man auch mal so Dinge wie Pansexualität oder auch Asexualität haben. Also zumindest wenn es nicht nach so Ewig Gestriegen geht, die trotzdem Groß Behaupten man währe ja nicht dagegen obwohl deren Programm und Aussagen dem widersprechen


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> sicher, es ist eine neue Entwicklung, aber auch eher weil man heute die was anderes als Cis-Gender sind sind nicht mehr verfolgt und Lieber unter Strafe stellt und man auch mal so Dinge wie Pansexualität oder auch Asexualität haben. Also zumindest wenn es nicht nach so Ewig Gestriegen geht, die trotzdem Groß Behaupten man währe ja nicht dagegen obwohl deren Programm und Aussagen dem widersprechen



Naja, aber mal unter uns Pastorentöchter, wenn man die Leute auch immer gleich angeht wie'n scharfer Rottweiler, dann ist es eigentlich nicht so sehr verwunderlich, wenn die Positionen sich sehr schnell und sehr extrem verhärten. 
Damit ist dann gar nichts gewonnen, für niemanden.

Klar, manche sind sicherlich unbelehrbar, aber grundsätzlich sollte man doch erst immer versuchen, zivilisiert Argumente auszutauschen, nicht? 

Eskalieren kann man danach immer noch.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> sicher, es ist eine neue Entwicklung, aber auch eher weil man heute die was anderes als Cis-Gender sind sind nicht mehr verfolgt und Lieber unter Strafe stellt und man auch mal so Dinge wie Pansexualität oder auch Asexualität haben. Also zumindest wenn es nicht nach so Ewig Gestriegen geht, die trotzdem Groß Behaupten man währe ja nicht dagegen obwohl deren Programm und Aussagen dem widersprechen


Persönliche Entscheidungen, meinetwegen auch durch Hormone etc. hervorgerufen, ändern nichts an der biologischen Realität. Man kann eben Fantasiebegriffe erfinden und sich dann da irgendwo einen Aussuchen, wo man meint das könnte zu einem passen, wer einen niedrigen Hormonhaushalt und kein Interesse an Sex hat, der kann sich gerne asexuell nennen, das ist aber nichts anderes als eine Ausrichtung wie Homosexualität und hat mit dem Geschlecht, das die Person hat, NULL zu tun.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, aber mal unter uns Pastorentöchter, wenn man die Leute auch immer gleich angeht wie'n scharfer Rottweiler, dann ist es eigentlich nicht so sehr verwunderlich, wenn die Positionen sich sehr schnell und sehr extrem verhärten.
> Damit ist dann gar nichts gewonnen, für niemanden.
> 
> Klar, manche sind sicherlich unbelehrbar, aber grundsätzlich sollte man doch erst immer versuchen, zivilisiert Argumente auszutauschen, nicht?


Ist das bei Enisra möglich? Ich meine, man schaue sich den allerersten Beitrag in diesem Thread an. Enisra ist da doch schon von vornherei auf Krawall gebürstet gewesen. Wieso sollte man ihn da mit Samthandschuhen anfassen? Er selbst wird seine Meinung sowieso nicht ändern. 
Es geht eher darum unbedarften Lesern, die sich von seiner Agenda vielleicht sonst in die falsche Richtung beeinflussen lassen, klar zu machen, was die Realität ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht eher darum unbedarften Lesern, die sich von seiner Agenda vielleicht sonst in die falsche Richtung beeinflussen lassen, klar zu machen, was die Realität ist.



Naja, was heißt hier "Agenda" und "beeinflussen"?

Auch wenn ich aggressives Diskutieren  in diesem Zusammenhang eher verurteile, werbe ich auch für eine tolerante Haltung von "abweichenden" Lebensentwürfen, gerade wenn sie das Thema Sexualität betreffen.

Von mir aus kann und soll jeder zuhause in seinen vier Wänden treiben, was er mag*

*solange alle Beteiligten volljährig, einvernehmlich, usw. sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt hier "Agenda" und "beeinflussen"?
> 
> Auch wenn ich aggressives Diskutieren  in diesem Zusammenhang eher verurteile, werbe ich auch für eine tolerante Haltung von "abweichenden" Lebensentwürfen, gerade wenn sie das Thema Sexualität betreffen.
> 
> ...



Sicherlich!
Das war aber ja nicht das Thema. 
Ich wollte nur verhindern, dass jemand glaubt neben Penis und Vagina gibt es noch andere Geschlechtsorgane beim Menschen und somit andere Geschlechter als Mann und Frau (und Mischformen davon). Sexuelle Orientierung hat nunmal nichts mit dem Geschlecht an sich zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das mag angehen, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es nur zwei echte biologische Geschlechter bei Säugetieren gibt.


Weshalb ich dir ja auch für den Teil des Postings explizit Recht gegeben habe.



> Eine psychische Störung, "falsche" Hormone oder Chromosome etc. ändern daran nichts.


Richtig. Aber die Tatsache, daß es nun mal Menschen gibt, die eine andere sexuelle Identität haben, als der Blick in die Hose offenbart, ist nicht durch irgendwelche politischen Elemente entstanden, sondern dadurch, daß der-/diejenige sich so fühlt, wie er/sie es nun mal tut.
Das ist kein _"linkspolitischer Schwachsinn"_, sondern schlicht die Vielfalt des Lebens.



Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar, dass das Gehirn eines Fötus sich im Mutterleib durchaus männlich entwickeln kann,


Ähm, nein, das war mir bisher unbekannt, daß sich das Hirn unabhängig vom Geschlecht zu einem bestimmten Geschlecht hin entwickelt. Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zwischen einem männlichen und einem weiblichen Hirn?



> Das Problem bei uns Menschen ist einfach, dass wir gerne auf Äußerlichkeiten achten und sowas dann als "Psychische Störung" abtun. Ist es aber nicht und für die betroffenen Personen harte Realität.


Der Begriff "Psychische Störung" ist neutral gemeint. Und wenn man sagt: Ich fühle mich als Frau, obwohl ich einen männlichen Körper habe, habe ich das bisher tatsächlich schlicht für eine Psichische Störung gehalten. Nicht, daß man die jetzt beseitigen müßte, aber "normal" ist halt: "Ich hab nen Penis, also bin ich ein Mann." Ende des Gedankenprozesses.



> Was das jetzt allerdings mit der neuen weiblichen Hauptdarstellerin aus Dr. Who zu tun hat, will mir nicht so ganz eingehen.


This is Offtopic Country.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei das vor fünf Jahrzehnten aber kein allgemeinr Sprachgebrauch war sondern wenn dann höchstens von entsprechender Ausrichtung geprägter Leute. In den 80ern und 90ern war das eindeutig noch gender = sex.


Vor 1935 hieß "gay" auch noch "fröhlich". und nicht "schwul".


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, nein, das war mir bisher unbekannt, daß sich das Hirn unabhängig vom Geschlecht zu einem bestimmten Geschlecht hin entwickelt. Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zwischen einem männlichen und einem weiblichen Hirn?



Nun, in dem Fall denke ich, ist gemeint dass eine Transperson eben im Falschen Körper gebohren wurde, also ein Männerhirn im Frauenkörper steckt


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber die Tatsache, daß es nun mal Menschen gibt, die eine andere sexuelle Identität haben, als der Blick in die Hose offenbart, ist nicht durch irgendwelche politischen Elemente entstanden, sondern dadurch, daß der-/diejenige sich so fühlt, wie er/sie es nun mal tut.
> Das ist kein _"linkspolitischer Schwachsinn"_, sondern schlicht die Vielfalt des Lebens.


Was allerdings eben sexuelle Orientierung ist und mit dem eigentlichen Geschlecht nichts zu tun hat. 
Also so gesehen, wenn man mich jetzt anhand dieser politischen Interpretation fragt, welches Gender ich habe, dann sage ich selbstverständlich: Gott! 

Aber noch einmal: Geschlecht ist nicht gleich sexuelle Orientierung. Und Gender = Geschlecht aber eben von Linken aus politischen Gründen falsch mißbraucht.



> Vor 1935 hieß "gay" auch noch "fröhlich". und nicht "schwul".


Es heißt auch heute noch fröhlich. Zum ersten Mal bin ich darüber übrigens bei den Flintstones gestolpert, im Song heißt es da nämlich "When you're with the Flintstones have a yabba-dabba-doo time a dabba-doo time we'll have a gay old time". 
Das ist im englischen Sprachraum ja keine Seltenheit, dass eine Gruppe einen allgemeinen Begriff dann für sich übernimmt.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es heißt auch heute noch fröhlich. Zum ersten Mal bin ich darüber übrigens bei den Flintstones gestolpert, im Song heißt es da nämlich "When you're with the Flintstones have a yabba-dabba-doo time a dabba-doo time we'll have a gay old time".
> Das ist im englischen Sprachraum ja keine Seltenheit, dass eine Gruppe einen allgemeinen Begriff dann für sich übernimmt.



Der Begriff hatte im Englischen durchaus schon sehr viel länger eine negative Konnotation. Bereits im 17. Jahrhundert diente der Zusatz "gay" als eine Art "Codewort", um bestimmte Personen zu diskreditieren, so war etwas eine "gay woman" eine Prostituierte, ein "gay man" ein "liederlicher Hurenbock" und ein "gay house" eine der zahlreichen Umschreibungen für ein Bordell. 

Der Begriff war nur dann neutral, wenn er als Adverb verwendet wurde, "I'm so gay today!" = "Ich bin heute so fröhlich", als Adjektiv dagegen wohl schon sehr lange negativ konnotiert. 

Es ist aber richtig, dass sich "gay"als nahezu ausschließliche Bezeichnung für homosexuell erst ab Mitte-Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts herausgebildet hat.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juli 2017)

Huiuui, unschuldiges Thema wird mal wieder heißes Pflaster.
Na, da muss ich dann auch nochmal Senf herausholen... 



Worrel schrieb:


> Es handelt sich also nicht um "linkspolitischen Schwachsinn", sondern um eine psychische Störung, die schlicht da ist und das eigene Leben beeinflußt.



Nicht unbedingt psychisch, das kann durchaus auch körperliche Ursachen haben.

Bei Menschen gibt es Hermaphrodite nicht, deswegen sammelt man das mittlerweile unter Intersexuell. Das betrifft etwa 1,5-2% der Bevölkerung, also durchaus ne Nummer, und kann eine ganze Reihe an Ursachen haben. Zum Beispiel wenn der Körper in der Entwicklung Hormone blockiert oder die Chromosome nicht ganz passen. Da muss auch nicht "beides" vorhanden sein, wie Spiritogre sich das vielleicht vorstellt. Es kann sich schon durch zu große oder zu kleine Geschlechtsteile ausdrücken und wird oft erst diagnostiziert weil ein Kinderwunsch unerfüllt bleibt. Zum Teil wissen es die Betroffenen also selbst nicht.
Es kann dadurch aber natürlich auch die Psyche oder eigene Identität beeinflussen.

Deswegen ist es einfach daneben, dass es sich um eine politische Agenda handeln soll. Das einzig politische ist vielleicht, dass man heutzutage über so etwas sprechen kann. Und _das_ manch Konservativen gegen den Strich gehen mag, weil die Welt schon wieder mal komplizierter ist als Schwarzweiß (und Küche, Kirche, Kind ).
Binär gibt es halt nur bei Computern. Mutter Natur hat ja eigentlich bei allem sehr fließende Übergänge. Wenig überraschend, dass es bei der Geschlechterfrage auch so ist.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ist aber richtig, dass sich "gay"als nahezu ausschließliche Bezeichnung für homosexuell erst ab Mitte-Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts herausgebildet hat.



Auch gezwungenermaßen,  Homosexualität war damals strafbar. Und Gay eine Art Codewort oder höflichere Umschreibung, und hat sich dann halt festgesetzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt psychisch, das kann durchaus auch körperliche Ursachen haben.
> 
> Bei Menschen gibt es Hermaphrodite nicht, deswegen sammelt man das mittlerweile unter Intersexuell. Das betrifft etwa 1,5-2% der Bevölkerung, also durchaus ne Nummer, und kann eine ganze Reihe an Ursachen haben. Zum Beispiel wenn der Körper in der Entwicklung Hormone blockiert oder die Chromosome nicht ganz passen. Da muss auch nicht "beides" vorhanden sein, wie Spiritogre sich das vielleicht vorstellt. Es kann sich schon durch zu große oder zu kleine Geschlechtsteile ausdrücken und wird oft erst diagnostiziert weil ein Kinderwunsch unerfüllt bleibt. Zum Teil wissen es die Betroffenen also selbst nicht.
> Es kann dadurch aber natürlich auch die Psyche oder eigene Identität beeinflussen.



Also zunächst, wie bei allen Prozentangaben bei solchen Dingen fehlen da etliche Nullen, denn wenn man ansonsten alle Leiden und Kranheiten etc. die es gibt zusammenzählt müsste jeder Mensch mindestens 100 solcher Probleme haben ...
Und auch verkümmerte Geschlechtsorgane ändern nichts an der grundsätzlichen Biologie dahinter.



Loosa schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es einfach daneben, dass es sich um eine politische Agenda handeln soll. Das einzig politische ist vielleicht, dass man heutzutage über so etwas sprechen kann. Und _das_ manch Konservativen gegen den Strich gehen mag, weil die Welt schon wieder mal komplizierter ist als Schwarzweiß (und Küche, Kirche, Kind ).
> Binär gibt es halt nur bei Computern. Mutter Natur hat ja eigentlich bei allem sehr fließende Übergänge. Wenig überraschend, dass es bei der Geschlechterfrage auch so ist.


Ähm, nein, es bleibt bei zwei Geschlechtsorganen, die nur in allen möglichen Ausprägungsformen von Mischung über schwach bis stark vorhanden sind. Und dass man da heute drüber reden kann ist durchaus Politik (positive). Negativ ist es, sie allerdings als politische Agenda zu mißbrauchen und vor allem die faktische Biologie zu ignorieren, damit Betroffene sich besser fühlen sollen oder warum auch immer.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Warum können manche Flachpfeifen nicht begreifen, dass die Wissenschaft auch mal einen Begriffsfeld erweitert oder einen alten Begriff für ein neues Phänomen verwendet, wenn es aus Sicht der Forschung Sinn macht? Es gibt sehr viele Begriffe, die in dem einen wissenschaftlichen Feld eine andere oder weniger Bedeutungen haben als in einem anderen Fachgebiete oder als in der normalen Umgangssprache - das müsste an sich jeder wissen.

In der BIOLOGIE oder auch im normalen Sprachgebrauch ist Gender/Sex einfach nur Geschlecht und kennt (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, in denen gar kein Geschlecht bestimmt werden kann) nur 2 Ausprägungen. Es GIBT aber nun mal auch eine sozialwissenschaftliche Definition von "Geschlecht", damit man Leute besser einordnen kann. Und zwar nicht erst seitdem durchgeknallte Feministinnen ein Forschungsfeld namens "Genderforschung" übernommen haben. Das war schon Mitte der 70er Jahre, als man das Wort "gender" verwendete eben DAMIT man es vom biologischen "sex" unterscheiden kann und in der Wissenschaft für die sozialwissenschaftliche Ausprägung von "Geschlechter-Identitäten" einführte, da das für die Wissenschaft wichtig war.

Das mag dem ein oder anderen nicht gefallen, vor allem konservativ-christliche überzeugte kriegen da oft die Krise, aber das IST nun mal so und wurde selbst vom Gesetzgeber akzeptiert - wer das nicht hinnehmen will, soll halt weiterhin seine Wand anbrüllen und seines Lebens nicht mehr froh sein wegen dieses ach so lebenswichtigen Themas... 

Ich finde große Teile der "Genderforschung" auch gequirrlte Kacke, aber stur zu behaupten, dass man bei Geschlechter-Identiäten nicht von mehr als zwei sprechen darf bzw. das Wort "Gender" stur auf KEINEN Fall für diese Unterscheidung zu akzeptieren ist mindestens genauso dämlich


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum können manche Flachpfeifen nicht begreifen, dass die Wissenschaft auch mal einen Begriffsfeld erweitert oder einen alten Begriff für ein neues Phänomen verwendet, wenn es aus Sicht der Forschung Sinn macht? Es gibt sehr viele Begriffe, die in dem einen wissenschaftlichen Feld eine andere oder weniger Bedeutungen haben als in einem anderen Fachgebiete oder als in der normalen Umgangssprache - das müsste an sich jeder wissen.
> 
> In der BIOLOGIE oder auch im normalen Sprachgebrauch ist Gender/Sex einfach nur Geschlecht und kennt (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, in denen gar kein Geschlecht bestimmt werden kann) nur 2 Ausprägungen. Es GIBT aber nun mal auch eine sozialwissenschaftliche Definition von "Geschlecht", damit man Leute besser einordnen kann. Und zwar nicht erst seitdem durchgeknallte Feministinnen ein Forschungsfeld namens "Genderforschung" übernommen haben. Das war schon Mitte der 70er Jahre, als man das Wort "gender" verwendete eben DAMIT man es vom biologischen "sex" unterscheiden kann und in der Wissenschaft für die sozialwissenschaftliche Ausprägung von "Geschlechter-Identitäten" einführte, da das für die Wissenschaft wichtig war.
> 
> ...



Lesen ist manchmal echt auch nicht deine Stärke. NIEMAND hat abgesprochen, dass es Geschlechter-Identitäten gibt oder die irgendwie in Frage gestellt geschweige denn negativ beurteilt. 
Es ging rein darum sexuelle Ausrichtungen, egal ob psychologischer oder physiologischer Ursache nicht mit Geschlechtern in einen Topf zu schmeißen, bloß weil das ein paar Leute so tun und damit eben die Definition mal eben einseitig ändern. Ich akzeptiere diese selbstgemachten quasi aus politischen Gründen anektierten Änderungen z.B. nicht, was keinerlei Einfluss auf meine Ansicht hat, dass jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden und so leben soll wie er möchte. 
So, und was wollen die Linken und Genderforscher und Feministen etc. nun dagegen tun, dass ich (und viele andere Menschen) ihre Wort-Anektion nicht akzeptieren? Die können gar nichts dagegen machen, die müssen damit leben, dass Geschlecht und Sexuelle Orientierung für die meisten Menschen getrennte Dinge sind.

Weil für mich der Begriff Geschlecht eine biologische Sache definiert und keine soziologische.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil für mich der Begriff Geschlecht eine biologische Sache definiert und keine soziologische.


 es gibt aber offiziell ZWEI verschiedene in ihrem jeweiligen Gebiet andere Definitionen für "Gender" oder "Geschlecht" - geht das nicht in Dein Hirn? ^^  Wenn es die soziologische Definition für DICH nicht gibt, dann lebst du halt in einer eigenen Welt, dann kann man Dir auch nicht helfen. Dann solltest du aber bitte auch nicht andere beschimpfen, die korrekterweise klarstellen, dass es nun mal zwei Definitionen gibt, auch wenn das nicht jedem gefällt. 

Nur mal als Beispiel: das Wort Millieu [edit dank Spassbremse   ] wird vom "Normalo" eher abfällig genutzt, oft sogar mit dem Rotlichtbezirk in Verbindung gebracht. Wissenschaftlich bedeutet Milleu aber lediglich so was wie "Umgebung eines Menschen, die ihn prägt"

Oder ein besonders "krasses" Beispiel: das Wort "Rationalisierung" bedeutet in der Wirtschaft Kosteneinsparung oder Einnahmenerhöhung zwecks Gewinnmaximierung, in der Mathematik ist Rationalisieren das Vereinfachen eines Bruches und allein INNERHALB der Psychologie hat das Wort je nach genauem Fachgebiet 3-4 verschiedene Bedeutungen, siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationalisierung_(Psychologie) - es ist nun mal so, dass einige Wörter in der Wissenschaft oder Teilen der Wissenschaft eine andere oder mehrere andere Bedeutungen haben. 


Dabei muss man noch erwähnen, dass es bei "Gender" sogar noch deutlich eher Sinn macht, da sich der betrachtete Mensch nun mal nicht klar als das fühlt, was er biologisch ist.  Wenn du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, dass das Wort nun mal hochoffiziell nicht NUR biologisch verwendet wird, dann kann man echt nichts machen. Du musst es ja nicht gutfinden, aber es IST nun mal so definiert, das ist Fakt und keine Meinung. Du kannst ja gerne auch sagen "Weil für mich ist die Erde eine Scheibe", aber sie IST nun mal keine...


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel: das Wort Milleu wird vom "Normalo" eher abfällig genutzt, oft sogar mit dem Rotlichtbezirk in Verbindung gebracht. Wissenschaftlich bedeutet Milleu aber lediglich so was wie "Umgebung eines Menschen, die ihn prägt"



Es heißt aber "Milieu".   

"Millöööö", das verwenden garantiert nur Luden und Türsteher im Sperrbezirk.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es gibt aber offiziell ZWEI verschiedene in ihrem jeweiligen Gebiet andere Definitionen für "Gender" oder "Geschlecht" - geht das nicht in Dein Hirn? ^^



Falsch! Es gibt eine "offizielle" Definition für das Wort Geschlecht. Wobei offiziell bedeutet, für den Großteil der Bevölkerung hat das Wort diese Bedeutung. Da kann dann jeder herkommen und z.B. sagen, er definiert jetzt, dass das Wort "Ei" die gleiche Bedeutung hat wie das Wort "Haus". Irgendwelche "gesetzliche" Gültigkeit hat das aber nicht. Wenn also irgendwelche Gender Forscher etc. "Gender" anders definieren als der Rest der Menscheit, dann können sie das ja in ihrer Blase gerne tun. Es bleibt dennoch allgemeingültig falsch. Daran ändern auch politische Einträge in Enzyklopädien rein gar nichts. Entscheidend ist, wie die Mehrheit es sieht und verwendet. 



> Dabei muss man noch erwähnen, dass es bei "Gender" sogar noch deutlich eher Sinn macht, da sich der betrachtete Mensch nun mal nicht klar als das fühlt, was er biologisch ist. Wenn du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, dass das Wort nun mal hochoffiziell nicht NUR biologisch verwendet wird, dann kann man echt nichts machen. Du musst es ja nicht gutfinden, aber es IST nun mal so definiert, das ist Fakt und keine Meinung. Du kannst ja gerne auch sagen "Weil für mich ist die Erde eine Scheibe", aber sie IST nun mal keine...


Und wieder diese haltlose Unterstellung. 
Jeder kann sich für das halten was er will, d.h. aber nicht, dass er das auch ist. 
Ein blonder Mensch kann sich die Haare schwarz färben und dann sagen er ist schwarzhaarig. Biologisch bleibt er dennoch blond.
Und Fakt ist, dass linkspolitische Definitionen keine Bestimmungsgewalt haben. Es zählt nur das, was gemeinhin von der Mehrheit anerkannt und akzeptiert ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist, wie die Mehrheit es sieht und verwendet.



Da möchte ich intervenieren. Die Mehrheit hat irgendwann auch einmal die Meinung vertreten, dass die Erde eine Scheibe wäre. 
Gut, ich gebe zu, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig, aber ich würde gerade bei Begriffsdefinitionen nicht unbedingt der "Volksmeinung" anschließen, sondern gehe da eher mit der ausgewiesener Experten konform.

Und man sollte schon gar nicht den Fehler machen und zwischen vermeintlichen "echten" Wissenschaften und "weichen" "Pseudo"-Wissenschaften unterscheiden. Die Sozialwissenschaften haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, ebenso gibt es auch bei den "harten, faktenbasierten" Naturwissenschaften z. T. sehr abgehobene theoretische Konzepte...


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und man sollte schon gar nicht den Fehler machen und zwischen vermeintlichen "echten" Wissenschaften und "weichen" "Pseudo"-Wissenschaften unterscheiden. Die Sozialwissenschaften haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, ebenso gibt es auch bei den "harten, faktenbasierten" Naturwissenschaften z. T. sehr abgehobene theoretische Konzepte...



Nun, zur Zeit glauben ja viele "Dorfdeppen" glauben heute wieder an die Erde, weil ja nur die NASA (und nicht die ganzen anderen Raumfahrtagenturen die es so gibt)

Ansonsten; bestes Beispiel ist doch Aktuell der Pluto und die dummen Kommentare dass für viele der noch ein Planet sei und Bla und vergessen Planet und Zwergplanet auch nur Menschliche Kategorien für Planetare Objekte sind

Und vorallem, wenn man hier so Groß Naturwissenschaft als Argument verschandelt,  sollten manch einem aber mal der Grundbegriff Falsifikation geläufig sein
Ansonsten trifft es Ewigestrig sehr, wenn man sich Zwanghaft mit lächerlichen Behauptungen ohne Argumente oder Belege (was es auch so in der Naturwissenschaft nicht gibt) dass das ja nur so Propaganda sei.

Und was ist wenn ich im Gegenzug behaupte dass die Aussagen dass es nur 2 Geschlechter gäbe Rechte Propaganda sei? Bekommen dann andere wieder Schaum vorm Mund? Und wo habe ich etwas anderes gemacht als andere die das als Totschlagargument nutzen wollen? Wo unterscheidet sich der Satz in der Summe vom bisherigen?


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nun, zur Zeit glauben ja viele "Dorfdeppen" glauben heute wieder an die Erde, weil ja nur die NASA (und nicht die ganzen anderen Raumfahrtagenturen die es so gibt)


Schau mal, ich hab hier was gefunden, das wohl hier aus dem Thread gefallen ist:

flache

Bilder einer runden Erdkugel liefert.​


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Falsch! Es gibt eine "offizielle" Definition für das Wort Geschlecht.


 Erstens geht es nicht um das Wort "Geschlecht", sondern "Gender" - du hattest ja anfangen mit deinem Blabla, als Enisra versuchte klarzumachen, dass es einerseits das biologische Geschlecht (Sex) und andererseits die Geschlechtsidentität /(Gender) gibt, was er wie viele einfach als Gender-Geschlecht "abkürzte. Da kann man vlt. kritisieren, dass man es korinthenkackerisch nicht abkürzen sollte, aber in der Sache stimmt es nunmal.

Und zweitens. nein, es gibt nicht eine, sondern ZWEI Definitionen, eine "sprachliche" / biologische und eine sozialwissenschaftliche! Raff es doch einfach!    und zwar gibt es die Definition nicht nur bei ein paar Spinnern... 


"Gender" ist sogar laut Duden die Geschlechts-IDENTITÄT. Das war natürlich nicht immer so, aber die Sozialwissenschaft hat dieses Wort nun mal irgendwann dafür übernommen. Und manchmal (!) sagen einige Leute der Einfachheit halber auch nur "Geschlecht", obwohl sie Geschlechts-IDENTITÄT meinen, so wie Enisra es tat.





> Und Fakt ist, dass linkspolitische Definitionen keine Bestimmungsgewalt haben. .


 Du konservativer Sturkopf raffst es einfach nicht... es ist KEINE linkspolitische Definition, sondern eine sozialwisschaftliche! Oder ist etwa schon die Sozialwissenschaft "links" ? Dann ist BWL rechts, oder wie? 

Dass nun einige "Linke" (ich weiß btw. gar nicht, warum durchgeknallte Feministen denn "links" sein sollen - die sind im Gegenteil sehr oft sogar erz-konservativ bei vielen Dingen des Lebens) das Thema mit ihrer so genannten "Genderforschung" völlig absurd übertreiben, das ist eine ganz andere Sache. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Wort Gender in der Wissenschaft eben NICHT nur "Mann und Frau" meint, sondern die Geschlechts-Identität. Und das hat nichts mit politischen Richtungen zu tun, außer du unterstellst, dass ein Erweitern des Horizontes für neue Erkenntnisse automatisch "links" ist. Wenn das so wäre, dann wärst Du wiederum krass rechts, und das bist du doch nicht, oder? 




> Es zählt nur das, was gemeinhin von der Mehrheit anerkannt und akzeptiert ist


 Wenn das so wäre, hätten wir eine beschissene Welt. Was meinst du, wie viele Dinge NICHT von einer Mehrheit akzeptiert wurden, aber sich nach ein paar Generationen dann doch als sinnvoll erwiesen? Oder wie viele Dinge es auch aktuell noch gibt, die nicht von einer Mehrheit anerkannt werden, aber die nun mal da sind und mit denen man leben muss? 

zb das Wort "geil": das ist in den 80er Jahren von der Jugend als Wort für gut, super, toll verwendet worden. Davor hieß es nichts anderes als sexuell erregt. Da hat eine klare Mehrheit (halt die Erwachsenen) es nicht akzeptiert - aber irgendwann war klar, dass man es nicht mehr ändern kann, im Duden wurde die Bedeutung angepasst, und heutzutage sagen selbst Leute Ü80 so was wie "das war ein geiles Spiel!"


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn (linke) Sozialwissenschaftler irgendwas (für sich) festlegen, heißt das eben nicht, dass ihre Definition allgemeingültig ist. Egal ob es sogar so im Duden (aus PC Gründen) heute so steht. Entscheidend ist, wie die Gesellschaft insgesamt einen Begriff definiert.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn (linke) Sozialwissenschaftler irgendwas (für sich) festlegen, heißt das eben nicht, dass ihre Definition allgemeingültig ist. Egal ob es sogar so im Duden (aus PC Gründen) heute so steht. Entscheidend ist, wie die Gesellschaft insgesamt einen Begriff definiert.


 Oh Mann, gegen so weiche Butterbirnen hilft echt nichts... 
 Nochmal: das Wort Gender GIBT es bei uns in der Sprache an sich NUR als sozialwissenschaftliche Definition - niemand verwendet das Wort "Gender" im Deutschen, wenn er einfach nur "Gechlecht" sagen will. 

Und die Definition aus der Sozialwissenschaft ist seit Jahrzehnten auch in allen anderen Bereichen der Wissenschaft anerkannt, nicht erst seit es die "Genderforschung" als eigenen Zweig gibt. Ursprünglich kam das sogar aus der Medizin, da man dort feststellte, dass für viele Fälle "sex" nicht ausreicht - schon da wurde "gender" für die Geschlechtsidentität eingeführt. Man spricht auch von Sex als biologisches und Gender als soziales Geschlecht, und zwar schon zig Jahrzehnte und nicht nur in kleinen Hinterzimmern.  Und es hat auch nichts mit politischen Dingen zu tun. 

Das Wort Gender als "Geschlechtsidentität" steht verfickte Schieße nochmal sogar im Duden, muss ich Dir das auf Deine dumme Katzenmütze einnähen???    Es ist ja keine Meinung, sondern Fakt - wieso kannst du Fakten nicht akzeptieren, wenn man Dir erklärt, dass es eben nicht nur Meinungen sind??? 


Und zum Abschluss, denn jetzt reicht mir echt, da kann ich ja scheinbar auch ne Wand anbrüllen und hätte mehr Erfolg: "_Wenn (linke) Sozialwissenschaftler irgendwas (für sich) festlegen, heißt das eben nicht, dass ihre Definition allgemeingültig ist_" => Wenn (rechte) Sturköpfe irgendwas (für sich) festlegen, heißt das eben nicht, dass ihre Definition allgemeingültig ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2017)

Muss das denn immer gleich in ein Politikum ausarten?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Muss das denn immer gleich in ein Politikum ausarten?


 Eben, ich versuche ja klarzumachen, dass es damit nix zu tun hat, sondern nüchterne Tatsachen sind. Schließlich finde ich die modernen Auswüchse der "Genderforschung" in den meisten Teilen selber total lächerlich, wie ich mehrfach betonte, aber Fakten akzeptiere ich nun mal im Gegensatz zu manch anderem. 

An sich ist das hier eh schon lange offtopic, sollte man beenden.


----------

